# soak better morning or night?



## stevenf625 (Oct 4, 2016)

Assuming you didn't have a choice except to do a soak first thing in the morning (when tort has just barely woken up) or at night just before tort goes to sleep - is one time better than the other?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 4, 2016)

I don't s'pose it really matters. The reason I like to soak in the a.m. is because that gets them warmed up to eat. I turn on the lights and place the babies in warm water. While they're soaking I get their food ready and place it in the enclosure. Then after they've soaked long enough, I place them around the food and quickly step out of their sight.


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 4, 2016)

I prefer to do it in the morning when the tortoise hasn't warmed up properly as it is more likely to relax and enjoy the warm soak. The soak usually induces a pee and poop and that in turn seems to stimulate appetite for food straight after the soak. 

Once the tort has warmed up, it usually just wants to get out of the bowl as quickly as possible. Very late soaks are usually followed by the tort turning in for the night rather than eating.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 4, 2016)

A very warm welcome to the forum! 

I soak Oli in the morning, before feeding him, but at the same time I don't really think it matters, when a tort gets soaked, as @Yvonne G said.

Please read the "Beginners Mistakes" Thread, and post pics of your tort and his enclosure.


----------



## Tom (Oct 4, 2016)

I do it whenever its convenient for me with my erratic and ever-changing schedule.


----------



## wellington (Oct 4, 2016)

I do both, but if I could only do one, I like morning soaks for the same reason as Yvonne.
However, like Tom said, do what works for you.


----------



## stevenf625 (Oct 5, 2016)

Did morning soak today and it worked great! 
He drank some water, went to the bathroom after 20 minutes, and seemed much more relaxed (legs stretched out) as he basked under his lamp.


----------



## Average-Joe_15 (Oct 7, 2016)

Yuppers, I support *morning soaks*, because a warm and most tortoise is a happy tortoise~
_Start the day off on the right foot-!!_


----------

